# reverse phone directory



## Ash (17 Nov 2004)

Hi.

When the only information you have is a phone number, is there anyway to find out the name and or address the number is listed to?  Obviously phoning a number might give some information but is there a reverse phone directory for Ireland easily accessible?


----------



## ClubMan (17 Nov 2004)

Have you tried _Google_? A few times I used it to trace phone numbers back to their "owners"! Restrict the search to _Ireland_ if it's an _Irish_ number


----------



## rainyday (17 Nov 2004)

I think I recall a legal case some years back where Eircom blocked some party from providing a reverse search facility via the Eircom phone book website.


----------



## Dr Moriarty (17 Nov 2004)

*Re: Googling 'phone numbers*

...will only work if the 'phone number appears on a standard (non-httpstype) webpage. I just tried my own home number and I'm glad to say the only thing that came up was a part no. on Komplett.ie...!

I think rainyday's right (_again_...) — it's illegal for Eircom to provide reverse access like that except in the case where you've formally reported abusive calls from a given no. to the Gárdaí...


----------

